# Blue Cespitularia over at Canada Corals...?



## Patwa

Don't get all excited now because I don't think it's the real deal. But if anyone has seen it and can comment on it, please chime in! And of course, CC is closed today so I can't go see it in person 

Seems they had a hobbyist bring in some cuttings of what she says is Blue Cespitularia. And to boot, she's willing to bet anyone that it's the real deal. Well, i'm always up for some extra beer money, so if you're that girl and you're reading this, shoot me a PM...i'll gladly take you up on your bet! 

Andrew (corpusse) sent me a txt over the weekend asking if it was the real deal and it sure didn't look like it. In fact, Uniboob has virtually the same coral.....and his is maybe a colt or capnella.

"Wood Sprite Leather" from Canada Corals









Blue Cespitularia: the *truest* form has a light pastel baby blue colour, with spicules throughout, and peachy/orangey tentacles at the end of the polyps. Morphology is identical to purple cespitularia (which is much more widely available and grows like a weed).


----------



## ameekplec.

It doesn't look like a cespitularia to me. Looks more like some sort of really nice leather rather than a cespitularia. 

In my experience, even the blue vs purple "cespitularia" are pretty different. The blue is much more translucent and remains thinner than the purple, which can get chunky at times.

Seems like this has become the local "unicorn"


----------



## zoapaly

+1 doesn't look like at all


----------



## Patwa

OK, good  thanks, guys

'coz when I was sent the pic over the weekend it took me less than 1 second to figure out it wasn't Blue Cespit.....but, of course, I haven't yet seen it in person so I didn't want to put my foot down 100%. Oddly enough, I have this same coral in my tank, but with a slight teal colouration and including all the sparkly goodness you see in the pic from CC.

So yeah, whomever this girl is who brought those frags to CC saying they're Blue Cespit and that they're willing to make a bet that it is, please contact me....I need beer money!


----------



## Patwa

ameekplec. said:


> In my experience, even the blue vs purple "cespitularia" are pretty different. The blue is much more translucent and remains thinner than the purple, which can get chunky at times.
> 
> Seems like this has become the local "unicorn"


yeah this blue cespit is like my white whale....I gotta catch it, but the damn thing eludes me at every turn.

For instance: my buddy Dayne got my only frag of Blue Cespitularia about 6 years ago, when I was getting out of the hobby completely. I told him he'll be my backup until I need it again for my new tank.

Of course, when I got back in the hobby just a few months ago, I contacted him for a piece and he told me he got rid of all of it as it was taking over his tank ...and his tank is 400gal, by the way. So it goes.


----------



## Patwa

yeah, just got back from CC....it's not blue cesp, im 1000000% sure on that!

in other news, man CC is stocked up...soo much nice frags! ..and their fish system is coming online soon - I just saw their fish quarantine system...incredible! ...unlike anything ive seen in any GTA fish/coral shop up to this point. z


----------



## notclear

Patwa said:


> For instance: my buddy Dayne got my only frag of Blue Cespitularia about 6 years ago, when I was getting out of the hobby completely. I told him he'll be my backup until I need it again for my new tank.
> 
> Of course, when I got back in the hobby just a few months ago, I contacted him for a piece and he told me he got rid of all of it as it was taking over his tank ...and his tank is 400gal, by the way. So it goes.


I once got one from Dayne through MAST auction. But I don't recall that it looks like it. It died on me though.


----------



## Patwa

that might have been the purple cespitularia you got ...I gave him a frag of that too, well before it became as popular as it is currently. 

Actually, it was probably the purple one that grew out of control in his tank instead of the blue one now that I think of it. But in any event, I did give him the blue sparkly cespit as well for safe keeping. Props to him for keeping them going for so long though....he's such a pro


----------



## notclear

yeah, it should be the purple cespitularia.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, I've never heard of anyone having a problem with blue cespitularia growing out of control. Purple used to pop a lot on AP for sale, but you almost never saw blue (unless I had a frag for sale )


----------



## Patwa

so your piece is gone for good, Eric? i don't suspect a softie could have survived that crash, but stranger things have happened! I think you were the only one I could track down who still had it.


----------



## ameekplec.

Nope - it, like much of the tank, didn't survive the crash. 

If someone's inclined, I think you can get it from ORA; Live aquaria also has it in-house, but you'll have to go to the States to get it


----------



## Patwa

Yep, it's just ORA who seem to have it commercially available. I've asked CC to try and bring it in. Hubert, i hear, could have brought it in, but he was concerned with the $300 USFW fee and, believe it or not, with the possibility of not being able to sell enough of it to make it worth his while....so he's out of the question.

The LiveAquaria "Blue Cespitularia" is actually the purple cespitularia that everyone has ...and this has been confirmed by me, in person. Seems they're pretty colour-blind at LiveAquaria. z


----------



## ameekplec.

Speaking of blue, does anyone still have the blue anthelia that I had spread around the city? It was a pretty popular frag about 4 or 5 years ago. It was a fast grower and pretty nice. Anyone still holding onto that one?

Blue anthelia:









Bonus picture of blue cespitularia:


----------



## Patwa

ameekplec. said:


>


gorgeous coral! my colony back in the day was twice the size and just as beautiful 

note to people: if it doesn't have a baby blue colour and orangey/peach polyps, it's *not* the real deal.


----------



## zoapaly

Beautiful softy  i want frag to bad


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Purple or blue?


----------



## Patwa

Purple Cespitularia. You can tell from the white/beige polyps - Just compare it to Eric's "bonus" pic of Blue Cespitularia, above.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Patwa said:


> Purple Cespitularia. You can tell from the white/beige polyps - Just compare it to Eric's "bonus" pic of Blue Cespitularia, above.


It was a test  and you passed


----------



## Patwa

ha! 

if there's anyone who can tell Blue Cespitularia apart from any other type of Cespitularia, it's anyone who's actually owned the damn thing! LOL ....and that would be me or Eric


----------



## manmadecorals

I've been working on these in for the last few months... as time goes by i get a bit closer on getting some


----------



## Patwa

awesome! 

...just make sure the people you're talking to are not colour blind, that they send you a pic of it AND you post it in this thread so we can make sure it's the right one!


----------



## manmadecorals

I'll be coming directly from ORA Farms so there can be no mistake there unless it's a mistake from the source


----------



## notclear

If the price is right, I want one too. Thanks.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

The race is on lol...


----------



## Patwa

ok, ok....enough talking.....bring the goods, i say!!!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Patwa said:


> ok, ok....enough talking.....bring the goods, i say!!!


That should about cover a 1" frag


----------



## uniboob

One of my supplier has on list, I will request a photo to validate it's authenticity once they send one. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz

All lies! This coral is the GTA unicorn.


----------



## Patwa

ameekplec. said:


> Speaking of blue, does anyone still have the blue anthelia that I had spread around the city? It was a pretty popular frag about 4 or 5 years ago. It was a fast grower and pretty nice. Anyone still holding onto that one?
> 
> Blue anthelia:


Aki, Canada Corals has the blue anthelia you're looking for...they call it "Blue Xenia".....if you go, tell them to correct the name


----------



## Patwa

so, I finally got a piece of Blue Sparkling Cespitularia over the weekend. And *YES*, it's the real deal







.

Problem is the damn thing came to me in the coldest water possible. I put it in my tank Friday night and it was all deflated and droopy. It's essentially the same way now (Monday morning). The good thing is that if it was in really poor condition it would have died over that first night. That fact that it's still alive and has not melted away is a good sign, but i'm not going to hold my breath...just in case it croaks.

so who wants to be on my tentative waiting list for a frag?


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Cool pick up Zach!!! 

Never owned any of this or any Xenia or Cespitularia specimen (hoped I spelled it right) before. Wouldn't mind a "tester" in my skimmerless tank ...


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Patwa said:


> so, I finally got a piece of Blue Sparkling Cespitularia over the weekend. And *YES*, it's the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Problem is the damn thing came to me in the coldest water possible. I put it in my tank Friday night and it was all deflated and droopy. It's essentially the same way now (Monday morning). The good thing is that if it was in really poor condition it would have died over that first night. That fact that it's still alive and has not melted away is a good sign, but i'm not going to hold my breath...just in case it croaks.
> 
> so who wants to be on my tentative waiting list for a frag?


I do as my sources are having communication problems lol


----------



## notclear

I do as I have no other sources


----------



## Patwa

I really do hope the frag I have survives. I actually cut it into 3 pieces as I was afraid some sections were starting to melt. Turns out the melting stopped, but they're all still drooping and looking sorta lifeless. In human terms i'd say this frag is in _'critical, but stable condition'_ lol


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Patwa said:


> I really do hope the frag I have survives. I actually cut it into 3 pieces as I was afraid some sections were starting to melt. Turns out the melting stopped, but they're all still drooping and looking sorta lifeless. In human terms i'd say this frag is in _'critical, but stable condition'_ lol


Potassium Dosing is the secret


----------



## ameekplec.

It's really just like a lot of xenids - fairly hardy once established, but if you move it to another tank, may the coral gods have mercy on you.

Congrats on the pickup Zach - I hope it survives for you....and the rest of the GTA!


----------



## Crayon

Me too please! That puts me like 246,674 in line?


----------



## deeznutz

patwa said:


> so, i finally got a piece of blue sparkling cespitularia over the weekend. And *yes*, it's the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Problem is the damn thing came to me in the coldest water possible. I put it in my tank friday night and it was all deflated and droopy. It's essentially the same way now (monday morning). The good thing is that if it was in really poor condition it would have died over that first night. That fact that it's still alive and has not melted away is a good sign, but i'm not going to hold my breath...just in case it croaks.
> 
> So who wants to be on my tentative waiting list for a frag?


yup! This guy!


----------



## BIGSHOW

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123162&highlight=Blue+Cespitularia


----------

